# MySpace



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.

if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!


----------



## Leony (Jul 1, 2005)

I have an account on myspace before, but then I got a bunch of stupid messages from guys.

Then, I deleted my account because I don't see any benefit or advantage having it.

Last month, I re-registered again, because I was looking for some info's for Apple Mac user who upgrade to Tiger lol.

Anyway, here's my url.

http://www.myspace.com/leony

Let me know yours, I'll add you back.

I need more females friends.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

leony, i tried to add you as a friend, but it says...

Do you really want to add Leony as a friend?

Click "Add" only if you really wish to add Leony as a Friend.

Leony only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either Leony's last name or email address to send your request.

here's my link...

myspace.com/jenlikewhoa


----------



## Leony (Jul 1, 2005)

Oops, sorry.

I just send my request to add you.

I guess I need to change the privacy setting now.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

added!


----------



## mAra (Jul 1, 2005)

myspace is cool


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I just signed up yesterday for it ..how funny. I haven't put anything out there yet though ..maybe I'll get a chance to work on it this weekend. I tried searching for you last week Kim!! lol I'm on there too!... Add me if you'd like!!!




http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...20050701043737


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* leony, i tried to add you as a friend, but it says...
Do you really want to add Leony as a friend?

Click "Add" only if you really wish to add Leony as a Friend.

Leony only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either Leony's last name or email address to send your request.

here's my link...

myspace.com/jenlikewhoa

Hey Jen - I can't find you!!!


----------



## Leony (Jul 1, 2005)

I was going send my request to add you, but you already sent me one lol.

Thanks, Added


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I was going send my request to add you, but you already sent me one lol.Thanks, Added





oooh there you are!! Yay!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey Jen - I can't find you!!!



Nevermind - finally came up...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

It's funny - almost all of my pics there are from my FOTD's here! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* im on there:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...20050701044536

You, Marisol &amp; Tony were the only ones I had on there from MuT!



C'mon everyone ... sign up!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm on there too

http://www.myspace.com/sarahx

feel free to add me


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* I'm on there too
http://www.myspace.com/sarahx

feel free to add me





I sent you a request!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 1, 2005)

Have added you all that requsted me as a freind


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 1, 2005)

ok,i hope you guys dont hang me for this,but......Isnt this manly like a teen site ,where they complain about there parents and stuff?I never thought adults were members.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* ROFLMAO ..god I hope not ..I think it's just a BLOG site where you can set up your own blog space ..FREE! oh,lol.thanks i wasnt sure


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

gwen, definitely not! everyone is on this. it's a good way to find people you knew and just fun. UnLeSs YoU TyPE LiKe DiSs, you could avoid all the kids on there





i've requested/added people that have listed their links


----------



## Liz (Jul 1, 2005)

i don't have anything on mine. i'll add stuff, and then post my link.

BTW, how do you change the colors?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* BTW, how do you change the colors? this one makes it really easy...
http://www.mygen.co.uk/index.php?page=create


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* gwen, definitely not! everyone is on this. it's a good way to find people you knew and just fun. UnLeSs YoU TyPE LiKe DiSs, you could avoid all the kids on there





i've requested/added people that have listed their links








hahahahhah OkIgEt It!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm on Myspace, but I really don't like it. I have to deny friend requests from all these weird random people and stalkers, and delete all the strange emails from desperate men and clueless kids. It gets annoying. I'm about ready to just delete my profile there.


----------



## K*O* (Jul 1, 2005)

Janelle, what the hell is this thing, I never heard of it before ???





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I tried searching for you last week Kim!! lol I'm on there too!... Add me if you'd like!!!




http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...20050701043737


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 1, 2005)

what idiots,someone always has to ruin something that is fun!!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* LOL! That's actually why I deleted my account there. A few months ago I had a profile, but some of the dudes in there really creeped me out. Seriously! Do these guys think that their weird illiterate desperate spam messages some how make them appealing? I had a friend tell me that it was a good site for finding jobs, but all I find are wacko people.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Janelle, what the hell is this thing, I never heard of it before ???



Its just like a webpage - where you can post comments on people, write journals and stuff like that - Maria told me to sign up - I don't think it's your 'speed' lol You'd sign up once &amp; then forget about it! lol


----------



## K*O* (Jul 2, 2005)

LOL....Oh, you read me like a book.....got that right !

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Its just like a webpage - where you can post comments on people, write journals and stuff like that - Maria told me to sign up - I don't think it's your 'speed' lol You'd sign up once &amp; then forget about it! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** LOL....Oh, you read me like a book.....got that right !


----------



## K*O* (Jul 2, 2005)

shut up, brat ! 



Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*


----------



## Lisa329 (Jul 2, 2005)

I just created mine, so there isn't much on there yet.

*http://www.myspace.com/luckylabonte*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luckylabonte* I just created mine, so there isn't much on there yet. 
*http://www.myspace.com/luckylabonte*

added you!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok! I signed up...and I'm trying to get my profile together!



Come on and be my friend!





www.myspace.com/northwestjess


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Ok! I signed up...and I'm trying to get my profile together!



Come on and be my friend!



www.myspace.com/northwestjess

added you.


----------



## Andi (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/candy_andy

thatÂ´s me. I am so not creative with nicknames





btw, I met my "football hunk" (thatÂ´s how Charmaine called him *lol*) on myspace, just a week after I signed up, as well as another american living in vienna. I will definitely stay on here


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* http://www.myspace.com/candy_andy thatÂ´s me. I am so not creative with nicknames





btw, I met my "football hunk" (thatÂ´s how Charmaine called him *lol*) on myspace, just a week after I signed up, as well as another american living in vienna. I will definitely stay on here





added!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2005)

It definately is addictive.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 3, 2005)

G;ad I'm not the only one who's addicted



, I love playing about with the layouts and re-designing my page sad I know


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* G;ad I'm not the only one who's addicted



, I love playing about with the layouts and re-designing my page Where can I get some info on how to do that? I need to make mine prettier.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 3, 2005)

try this couple of site

www.mygen.co.uk

www.pimpmywebpage.co.uk

ermm if I think of anymore I'll let you know, and if you have any questions just ask me I'll try my best to help, though I'm probably the worst person for being able to explain things.

Sarah


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Sarah! I love your layout.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 3, 2005)

no problems, and thanks




I have my school to thank for that they were obsessed with teaching us everything about computers for 5 years and I somehow don't seem to have forgotten it even after all this time


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 11, 2005)

I just joined myspace.com and found this thread. I added the ones I saw here.. I hope it's ok with you guys?



It's another website that's SUPER addicting just like MuT!!! Here's mine.. add me as your friend!





http://www.myspace.com/lilyindavis


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* I just joined myspace.com and found this thread. I added the ones I saw here.. I hope it's ok with you guys?



It's another website that's SUPER addicting just like MuT!!! Here's mine.. add me as your friend!



http://www.myspace.com/lilyindavis

gonna add you




sarah, i loooooooove your layout. any links that tell you how to do all that?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* I just joined myspace.com and found this thread. I added the ones I saw here.. I hope it's ok with you guys?



It's another website that's SUPER addicting just like MuT!!! Here's mine.. add me as your friend!



http://www.myspace.com/lilyindavis

Added you!


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a MySpace...my URL is http://www.myspace.com/katiet3hkitteh (add me if you wish). Yeah, the random stalker people are a little weird, but I simply ignore them. Another trick I've found that works is to make your default image reeeeally unflattering



. No guys would click on THAT picture! But I mostly go there because I like the groups, and it helps me keep in touch with all of my friends



.


----------



## iluvgators (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello everyone. I tried to join myspace.com but each time it said there was a problem w/ processing my request and kept coming up try again w/ my password and confirm password. So, I stopped and left. Sorry. I tried.


----------



## gamaki (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi. Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/12175282

I sent a request to be added to your 'friends' Janelle and Andrea. Hope that is o.k?



I am Thumper.

I didn't know how to find anyone else.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2005)

You can add me if you want...

http://blog.myspace.com/13499198


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/3007099

myspace is what started me on 'bettering' my makeup skills....

oh and heres the best generator in the history of myspace. [its true.]

http://myspace.unfunf.us/

feel free to add me =]


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/simplykrazy07


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 12, 2005)

MySpace vs. LiveJournal - What's the difference? I mean...I KNOW the difference by looking at it, but do yall use both or just one. If so, which is better....MySpace or LiveJournal???


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* MySpace vs. LiveJournal - What's the difference? I mean...I KNOW the difference by looking at it, but do yall use both or just one. If so, which is better....MySpace or LiveJournal??? they're nowhere near the same to compare them really. they're both used for different things.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2005)

IMO, Livejournal is used as a blog or topost to different communities depending on what you are interested in. Myspace is like your own webpage and you can also blog on there. They are different but do have some of the same capabilities. In Myspace, you can also search for people by name, school or location.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.
if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!






Melissa's MySpace


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 12, 2005)

GUILTY! LoL I'm on myspace!

http://www.myspace.com/mysticalfairy


----------



## Marisol (Aug 13, 2005)

Melissa &amp; Ashley - I have added you guys!


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* gonna add you





sarah, i loooooooove your layout. any links that tell you how to do all that?

Thanks



Most people use www.mygen.co.uk to help create their profiles, but I know some html stuff from school and college that I still remember, if you want any help just ask and I'll do my best to explain


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Thanks girls! And oh Jen, thanks for mentioning that, I don't even remember running into that option. I better fix it quick!



LOL no problem


----------



## Liz (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/guppie831

here's mine. feel free to add me. i don't have anything on there though.lol


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

http://www.myspace.com/guppie831
here's mine. feel free to add me. i don't have anything on there though.lol




Stupid myspace, won't resend my password that I have forgotten


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* http://www.myspace.com/guppie831
here's mine. feel free to add me. i don't have anything on there though.lol

Sent you a request!


----------



## Liz (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Sent you a request! hehe. added you!


----------



## Raja (Aug 15, 2005)

I started it about 2 weeks ago, and I love it. I am talking to a lot of people I know and used to know. And there is a cute guy who works across the street who I think is on MS. His pic is of video games, so I gotta find out if its really the guy or someone else.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* http://www.myspace.com/guppie831
here's mine. feel free to add me. i don't have anything on there though.lol

Added you!


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2005)

Everyone is added!


----------



## Raja (Aug 15, 2005)

Should i post mine?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* Should i post mine? why not?





is it the guy you thought it was?


----------



## Liz (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the adds!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 15, 2005)

I added everyone that requested... my link to my page is:

http://www.myspace.com/nyangel98

But most of you are on there already!


----------



## Raja (Aug 16, 2005)

Me - http://www.myspace.com/jenlee106

See you guys around.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* Me - http://www.myspace.com/jenlee106
See you guys around.

sent you a request!
liz's from vallejo, too! maybe you 2 know each other LOL


----------



## Liz (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* sent you a request!
liz's from vallejo, too! maybe you 2 know each other LOL





lol! didn't see that! i don't see too many vallejo-ans online. or at least on the sites that i go to. lol.
what high school did you go to Raja?


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

lol! didn't see that! i don't see too many vallejo-ans online. or at least on the sites that i go to. lol.
what high school did you go to Raja?




Im so pissed. I cannot access the MUT myspace page! Password isn't working. the retrevial system isn't working and and they are not helping me with it after I contacted them. WTF


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Im so pissed. I cannot access the MUT myspace page! Password isn't working. the retrevial system isn't working and and they are not helping me with it after I contacted them. WTF want me to kick some ass?


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

want me to kick some ass? 


Please Jen, get the can of whoopass out and email them. WTF.


----------



## Raja (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL. Maybe you just gotta bite the bullet and set up a new account?

I went to Hogan For 2 years, then I finished high school in Santa Clara. How about you?


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* 

LOL. Maybe you just gotta bite the bullet and set up a new account?
I went to Hogan For 2 years, then I finished high school in Santa Clara. How about you?




Can't when we have www.myspace.com/makeuptalk
What should we use? www.myspace.com/makeuptalk1? lol


----------



## Raja (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm, yeh there needs to be some way to fix this issue.


----------



## Liz (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* LOL. Maybe you just gotta bite the bullet and set up a new account?
I went to Hogan For 2 years, then I finished high school in Santa Clara. How about you?

ahh. i went to vallejo! go apaches! loli have my apache pride. still got the cheerleader in me. lol


----------



## Raja (Aug 16, 2005)

Haha, I was not much for school. But glad its over!


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* 

Hmm, yeh there needs to be some way to fix this issue. 


Yup, they haven't even contacted me, wtf


----------



## Raja (Aug 16, 2005)

It probably gonna take a while. There is probably a lot of people requisting for old passwords.


----------



## Liz (Aug 19, 2005)

my face looks weird/ugly when it's in the tiny thumbnail in the friends lists


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Raja* Me - http://www.myspace.com/jenlee106
See you guys around.

I sent you a request too


----------



## Leony (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* my face looks weird/ugly when it's in the tiny thumbnail in the friends lists



Silly, you look gorgeous in the pic, even in the tiny thumbnail friend lists.


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW! You all have really nice myspace profiles!! So I decided to get in on this too



!! Here is the link to myspace if anyone wants to get to know me. I haven't set much up yet though gotta figure it out first lol.

http://www.myspace.com/x0xcalix0x


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* WOW! You all have really nice myspace profiles!! So I decided to get in on this too



!! Here is the link to myspace if anyone wants to get to know me. I haven't set much up yet though gotta figure it out first lol.


http://www.myspace.com/x0xcalix0x

sent you a request!
liz, you're crazy. you look great!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 24, 2005)

This is mine and I just signed up so excuse the generic display.





I'll have to figure out how to jazz it up somehow.

http://www.myspace.com/sofiax

EDIT: how in the world do you change everything??? Background color, add things, etc...


----------



## Brelki (Aug 24, 2005)

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/brelki


----------



## toastedonions (Aug 25, 2005)

I joined over half a year ago, and this one guy whom I had known from school and always thought was rather cute started talking to me via the site... Needless to say, we've been together for a little more than five months now :icon_love

Anywho, my URL:

http://www.myspace.com/toastedonions


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *toastedonions* I joined over half a year ago, and this one guy whom I had known from school and always thought was rather cute started talking to me via the site... Needless to say, we've been together for a little more than five months now :icon_love
Anywho, my URL:

http://www.myspace.com/toastedonions

aw, how cute! it's like a love story for the technological age


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

we made a new myspace for mut since myspace never helped me:

http://www.myspace.com/makeup_talk

Sarah said she would help us construct it


----------



## Leony (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* we made a new myspace for mut since myspace never helped me:
http://www.myspace.com/makeup_talk

Sarah said she would help us construct it

Added!


----------



## Liz (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* we made a new myspace for mut since myspace never helped me:
http://www.myspace.com/makeup_talk

Sarah said she would help us construct it

finally! lol


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

finally! lol 


I know! Damn thing. our regular myspace spot for MUT won't work. Sarah said she will help me out in fixing up the myspace page.


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 25, 2005)

Will get starting jazzing it up in about an hour or so as I'm just popping out then when I get back MUT myspace will have my undivided attention





If anybody has any ideas for it or colours they want let me know


----------



## Geek (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok MUT's Myspace is "semi" up and running! Look at it here http://www.myspace.com/makeuptalk and get in the MUT Network on myspace!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok MUT's Myspace is "semi" up and running! Look at it here http://www.myspace.com/makeuptalk and get in the MUT Network on myspace! Dude, it says that you have a pending request from moi. I wanna be your friend.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dude, it says that you have a pending request from moi. I wanna be your friend.



DITTO


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 31, 2005)

I added MUT. here's myspace. add me if you want.




http://www.myspace.com/22635228


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* 

I added MUT. here's myspace. add me if you want.



http://www.myspace.com/22635228 


approved!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 31, 2005)

of course sydney's in between me and my man.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

of course sydney's in between me and my man. 


LOL is she?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL is she?


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2005)

lmao, there is that eye looking sideways look


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* LOL Jen, I'm surprised you didn't make any red X marks on her pic. hahahaha i should've





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* lmao, there is that eye looking sideways look that's me looking away from their love and rolling my eyes.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2005)

I updated MUT's Myspace! Let me know what you all think! http://www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## hanahou (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been on MySpace almost a year and a half now and YES, it's completely addicting. I've been all over design-wise... I've had really busy pages with tons of HTML coding and stuff, but I'm back to keeping it simple.

Let me know if you have any questions about using codes on MySpace. I have several resources. Also, you can check out my blog "Ladies... please read" about my hair nightmare with EasyStraight (there are pics!)

www.myspace.com/punkpie


----------



## Liz (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *hanahou* I've been on MySpace almost a year and a half now and YES, it's completely addicting. I've been all over design-wise... I've had really busy pages with tons of HTML coding and stuff, but I'm back to keeping it simple. 
Let me know if you have any questions about using codes on MySpace. I have several resources. Also, you can check out my blog "Ladies... please read" about my hair nightmare with EasyStraight (there are pics!)

www.myspace.com/punkpie

added you


----------



## hanahou (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks girls!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i should've






that's me looking away from their love and rolling my eyes.

LMAO - you are hysterical!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *toastedonions* I joined over half a year ago, and this one guy whom I had known from school and always thought was rather cute started talking to me via the site... Needless to say, we've been together for a little more than five months now :icon_love
Anywho, my URL:

http://www.myspace.com/toastedonions

Tried to add you... but it's not working?


----------



## boygirltv2005 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.
if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!





i have an account with myspace.comi havent used it much


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *hanahou* I've been on MySpace almost a year and a half now and YES, it's completely addicting. I've been all over design-wise... I've had really busy pages with tons of HTML coding and stuff, but I'm back to keeping it simple. 
Let me know if you have any questions about using codes on MySpace. I have several resources. Also, you can check out my blog "Ladies... please read" about my hair nightmare with EasyStraight (there are pics!)

www.myspace.com/punkpie

Sent you a request!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer*



LMAO!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Here ya go Jen!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Here ya go Jen!!!










Janelle you are a freak!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Janelle you are a freak!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine*  LOL Janelle!!! Nice job too, flipping the pic so the body is facing the right way. Hahaha!



If you're gonna do it, might as well do it right



lol


----------



## Sofia (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Here ya go Jen!!!











OMG I just love it!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* OMG I just love it!!!



ty lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 1, 2005)

you should add janelle's sweater pics to mut's pics. lol. and a pic of me and marisol when we met. hehehehe


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* you should add janelle's sweater pics to mut's pics. lol. and a pic of me and marisol when we met. hehehehe Where did you post that!?! I wanna see you guys!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Where did you post that!?! I wanna see you guys!!!



marisol posted a pic of us from the san francisco seminar thread.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

marisol posted a pic of us from the san francisco seminar thread. 


What is that url Lizzie?


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 8, 2005)

i used to think that maybe myspace was an epidemic. j/k



but seriously its really good that so many people are on it because you can find so many friends that you lost touch with. i entered in some names of people that i went away to school with and they were on there. it was cool. so yea here's mine: 

http://www.myspace.com/melissakelly


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2005)

it gets irritating sometimes because there's always an error popping up and i have to do things all over.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay I am SO late to this post, but mine is:

http://www.myspace.com/fiestyfemme

Add me if you wish, but I think I sent most everyone requests already!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Okay I am SO late to this post, but mine is:
http://www.myspace.com/fiestyfemme

Add me if you wish, but I think I sent most everyone requests already!!





Added you!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2005)

oh, my god, janelle, that is SO funny!!! HAHAHAHAHA. if only i had that body


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

I am on myspace also.

My profile is www.myspace.com/Jamie

U can add me when I check my profile on myspace. Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* I am on myspace also. My profile is www.myspace.com/Jamie

U can add me when I check my profile on myspace. Thanks

oh, my god. this WHOLE time i thought you were a girl! sorry!


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

thats really mean what you said about me. I am a girl.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* thats really mean what you said about me. I am a girl. wait, there's a guy in that pic. did you give us the wrong link?


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

what you can to do to add me on your profile on myspace. Is go to search type in Jamie or my email address which is [email protected]. And my profile should come up. I have stars on my background. Thanks


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

Jameie can you just post your profile link?


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

I will post the link on friday or saturday. I cant do since I am at school. Sorry


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* 

I will post the link on friday or saturday. I cant do since I am at school. Sorry 


I found Jamie here: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...20050908131458
Jamie, your my space link would be www.myspace.com/LOGINUSERNAME (not display name of Jamie)


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

I understand. Sorry if I did bother u today.


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

ahh got it, did you edit my post


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2005)

added u


----------



## toastedonions (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Tried to add you... but it's not working?




Can you not find the link to "add me"? Yeah, it's kinda' messed up. For some reason, the links aren't matching up--you'd have to run your cursor along the left edge of the box to find the link (if that makes any sense). I'll try to fix it, but it hasn't been a major priority 'cause random people still seem to add me *shrugs* (My cousin said it was "fun" trying to find it



) Anywho, if you still can't find the link anywhere in that box, just post or PM me your URL and I'll add you


----------



## boygirltv2005 (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I sent you a request!



http://www.myspace.com/melissa_tgirl

my url on my space:


----------



## boygirltv2005 (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I sent you a request!



my url:

http://www.myspace.com/melissa_tgirl


----------



## boygirltv2005 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glitter1391* I'm on to. But I'm block from work to so I will do it at home ok, if you want add me as a friend on myspace


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 17, 2005)

I have my space again. here's my profile.

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...8EC9A361484187

anyone can add me as a their friend


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 20, 2005)

I am on myspace also. My link is http://www.myspace.com/timberwolf24.


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 20, 2005)

I will add u.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I tried searching for you last week Kim!! lol I'm on there too!... Add me if you'd like!!!




http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...20050701043737

*I added you.*

*Add me back please!*


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is my Myspace.....

http://www.myspace.com/22374191


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 5, 2005)

http://blog.myspace.com/laffytaffy098


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 7, 2005)

New amazing vid. My favorite and it won't change!!

http://www.myspace.com/eightthirty


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 7, 2005)

Ummm no that's MY Profile!!

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* I have my space again. here's my profile. www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user&amp;Mytoken=EE97219E-BEFE-4F91-94F4434A6198EC9A361484187

anyone can add me as a their friend


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Ummm no that's MY Profile!! i think she put the wrong link in because it takes me to my page too


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 7, 2005)

hmm think ill hav 2 make an acount...and yes i cliked that link also n it jus brought me to the signup page


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

i would love to add my makeup addict friends

so check out my page if u'd like

http://www.myspace.com/anya1976


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

Check this thread out for lots of other myspace addicts!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.
if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!





i'm on myspace www.myspace.com/anya1976


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 12, 2005)

*I might just set up an account on myspace.



*


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i'm on myspace www.myspace.com/anya1976

Where have you been girlie!?!?


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Where have you been girlie!?!? i've been around i sign in here now and again and read stuff. I've missed ya'll. so everyone add me to myspace





my brother is on there (the hair stylist)

he graduated from his year internship at the salon he works at so now he's a stylist


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *I might just set up an account on myspace.



* you shoud everyone else has one lol


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

I just use it as a creative outlet. Every so often I change the page content. I do use the blog attached instead of LJ. You can really customize this suckers!! It's fun! That's where I've been for the past few months.....I know you won't stray too long from MuT, but MySpace is very addictive, too!


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

ok ladies.... here is my brother's myspace page he's a little cutie (don't tell him i said that) the pic on his main page is his halloween costume it was hysterical. so add him to your friend lists

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...81D33911579836


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 12, 2005)

ok if i pimp my brother i have to pimp the kid who is like my brother lol

they are both single and cute so make them feel good girls lol

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...81D33911579836


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok if i pimp my brother i have to pimp the kid who is like my brother lolthey are both single and cute so make them feel good girls lol

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...81D33911579836

What is in the water in Illinois? I think I am moving there, LOL.


----------



## boygirltv2005 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i would love to add my makeup addict friendsso check out my page if u'd like

http://www.myspace.com/anya1976

hi there,im on myspace also and would like to add you

as a friend if unterested.

melissa


----------



## eyesdancing (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I tried to add mine and it linked to microsoft! Oh well.


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* What is in the water in Illinois? I think I am moving there, LOL.



LOL they are both pretty cute and poor kevi is lookin for a girlfriend (one of his halloween "costumes" was his national guard uniform, he was in the guard for awhile) and he is a sweet kid. did you check out their pic pages???


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2005)

make sure you all add us www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* LOL they are both pretty cute and poor kevi is lookin for a girlfriend (one of his halloween "costumes" was his national guard uniform, he was in the guard for awhile) and he is a sweet kid. did you check out their pic pages??? Yeah I did, thats why I made that post, they are definitely not unnattravive, lol. I might add some of you gals to myspace, I dont have too many girls on thee, I added some, but mostly * get horndog guys, ha.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2005)

Make sure you all add your myspace pages here: http://links.makeuptalk.com/


----------



## eyesdancing (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/hillarymc


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Yeah I did, thats why I made that post, they are definitely not unnattravive, lol. I might add some of you gals to myspace, I dont have too many girls on thee, I added some, but mostly * get horndog guys, ha. well i have to say these guys aren't all "horndog" lol i just have to give them a few lessions on personalizing their pages


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Yeah I did, thats why I made that post, they are definitely not unnattravive, lol. I might add some of you gals to myspace, I dont have too many girls on thee, I added some, but mostly * get horndog guys, ha. i have to say most of the girls who have wanted to add me (not any of you ladies here...) have all been bi chicks and that kinda weirded me out a little


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i have to say most of the girls who have wanted to add me (not any of you ladies here...) have all been bi chicks and that kinda weirded me out a little I have been getting that a lot too! My profile says straight, but they dont read that obviously.


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* I have been getting that a lot too! My profile says straight, but they dont read that obviously. lol no they don't


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

ok ladies.... i was playin with my computer and i thought i'd make a graphic for us on MUT


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2005)

I have just added a special graphic of some special people on the MakeupTalk Myspace page.

To visit that, of course type www.myspace.com/makeuptalk :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2005)

Oooo MUT's myspace is looking HOT!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2005)

aaahhhh... we are going to be famous! lol


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 17, 2005)

Didn't we just do this thread?? lol!! Here's mine:

www.myspace.com/malindapardue


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2005)

I just bumped it with a new image of the mods...


----------



## lilla (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm the only dork who doesn't have myspace


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

I'm the only dork who doesn't have myspace







I don't have one Lilla. Only MUT


----------



## lilla (Dec 18, 2005)

Aaah! Then I won't feel so lonely in that department!!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I don't have one Lilla. Only MUT


----------



## Raja (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone need a new friend!? Here I am!! I just updated my page so go check it out and Add if you want


----------



## Geek (Dec 19, 2005)

MUT is already your friend....but I added you to my buddies here.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 26, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/tlganderson

Be my friend... please!!!!


----------



## lilla (Dec 26, 2005)

You know Mel, I am so busy everyday I don't have time to make myspace for myself. I am just happy to be able to read and reply at our lovely MuT! :icon_love

Originally Posted by *maph* No you're not...I don't have myspace either.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 26, 2005)

I use the blog on mine, so I'm there quite often. I update my page at least every few weeks!! It's my creative outlet.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey everyone! Here's my URL : http://www.myspace.com/gardeniasinmyhair

If you see a request from "gardeniasinmyhair" it's me, PopModePrincess. Please allow me to link as your friend!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 28, 2005)

HELLO GIRLS!!!

I just registered at My space and could really use some friends!!!!!Would you add me PLEASE!!!I am going to add all of you!!!Hehe...hope it`s alright!!!

Mine is www.myspace.com/kittyloo

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 6, 2006)

heres mine

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...iendID=3945015

feel free to add me


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 28, 2006)

MySpace has gotten SOOOOO popular here (in Atlanta) that it's all OVER the radio. The radio DJ's have MySpace pages. The morning shows have MySpace pages. It's hilarious. Some girl called in and even busted someone her beau with girl's myspace names in his pocket on a cocktail napkin. Of course, she thinks that all 86 of his MySpace friends are for "networking"....they just so happen to be ALL girls, except two. Anyway, has anyone else experienced a recent surge in MySpace publicity?


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 28, 2006)

This is mine:

http://www.myspace.com/charmosa


----------



## Marisol (Jan 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* MySpace has gotten SOOOOO popular here (in Atlanta) that it's all OVER the radio. The radio DJ's have MySpace pages. The morning shows have MySpace pages. It's hilarious. Some girl called in and even busted someone her beau with girl's myspace names in his pocket on a cocktail napkin. Of course, she thinks that all 86 of his MySpace friends are for "networking"....they just so happen to be ALL girls, except two. Anyway, has anyone else experienced a recent surge in MySpace publicity? The local radio station that I listen to has their own page and so do their DJ's. I am actually quite thankful for Myspace. I found an old college friend there and two of my college roommates found me there in the past two weeks or so. I couldn't believe that we had lost touch so I am so happy to have them in my life again.


----------



## Summer (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't have an account on there. I think it is more for people who are looking for people to date. I wouldn't mind meeting potential friends, but nothing more. I think most people don't see it like that though.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 29, 2006)

my myspace URL is in my siggy


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 29, 2006)

here's my url:

http://www.myspace.com/devinjhans


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

Hehe, Myspace can be quite addicting! I personally don't use it that much, but my address is

www.myspace.com/margediggity

I have music playing on the page, so be warned. : )


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Summer* I don't have an account on there. I think it is more for people who are looking for people to date. I wouldn't mind meeting potential friends, but nothing more. I think most people don't see it like that though. Actually, I decided to only add people I know or that I meet through MySpace groups for similar interests. So, I'm not there for dating by any means. I have found a ton of old friends and classmates from Kindegarten to High School. It's great!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MargeDiggity* Hehe, Myspace can be quite addicting! I personally don't use it that much, but my address iswww.myspace.com/margediggity

I have music playing on the page, so be warned. : )

Your profile cannot be accessed because your age is set to 14. It says "This profile is set to private. This user must add you as a friend to see his/her profile."


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.
if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!






i have an account. its um ....http://www.myspace.com/xblack_mascara

add me if you wish! anybody!


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Your profile cannot be accessed because your age is set to 14. It says "This profile is set to private. This user must add you as a friend to see his/her profile." Man, way for me to be oblivious and never realize that. LoL Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

I got a bulletin the other day for a parody movie someone made of myspace. Check it out!!


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a my space account too. Just search for my name, I'm not sure what my link would be??


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a myspace too http://www.myspace.com/20043829 even though I need to update it. Add me! I will be sending requests.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dianaleigh1218* I have a my space account too. Just search for my name, I'm not sure what my link would be??



When you log in, your myspace address shows up at the top. Thats how I figured out what mine was, b/c I forgot it


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope it's okay that I did this!

Here is everyone's myspace (those who've already posted they're url in this thread):

http://www.myspace.com/makeuptalk

http://links.makeuptalk.com/

*Leony:* http://www.myspace.com/leony

*Jennifer:* http://www.myspace.com/jenlikewhoa

*Janelle:* http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&amp;friendID=102 92720&amp;Mytoken=20050701043737

*Sara84:* http://www.myspace.com/sarahx

*Marisol:* http://www.myspace.com/13499198

*Luckylabonte*: *http://www.myspace.com/luckylabonte*

*glamslam:* www.myspace.com/northwestjess

*pin_stripe:* www.myspace.com/sexinjectedapple

*Arielle:* http://www.myspace.com/candy_andy

*lilyindavis:* http://www.myspace.com/lilyindavis

*Kay-tee:* http://www.myspace.com/katiet3hkitteh

*gamaki:* http://www.myspace.com/12175282

*truehugswait:* http://www.myspace.com/3007099

*simplycrazy07:* http://www.myspace.com/simplykrazy07

*eightthirty:* Melissa's MySpace http://www.myspace.com/eightthirty

*PinkRibbons:* http://www.myspace.com/mysticalfairy

*Liz:* http://www.myspace.com/guppie831

*NYangel98:* http://www.myspace.com/nyangel98

*Raja:* http://www.myspace.com/jenlee106

*XxCalixX:* http://www.myspace.com/x0xcalix0x

*Sofia:* http://www.myspace.com/sofiax

*Brelki:* http://www.myspace.com/brelki

*toastedonions:* http://www.myspace.com/toastedonions

*bebexkhmergrl:* http://www.myspace.com/22635228

*hanahou:* www.myspace.com/punkpie

*essentialskin:*

http://blog.myspace.com/sondrabarker http://blog.myspace.com/essentialskincare

*nypunkgrl511:* http://www.myspace.com/melissakelly

*FeistyFemme:* http://www.myspace.com/fiestyfemme

*boygirltv2005:* http://www.myspace.com/melissa_tgirl

*dixiewolf:* http://www.myspace.com/timberwolf24.

*Lori_TG:* http://www.myspace.com/22374191

*Mambz098:* http://blog.myspace.com/laffytaffy098

*Anya1976:* http://www.myspace.com/anya1976

*eyesdancing:* http://www.myspace.com/hillarymc

*GraceGirl7:* http://www.myspace.com/malindapardue

*Cirean:* http://www.myspace.com/tlganderson

*PopModePrincess:* http://www.myspace.com/gardeniasinmyhair

*KittyM:* http://www.myspace.com/kittyloo

*Charmosa:* http://www.myspace.com/charmosa

*Devinjhans:* http://www.myspace.com/devinjhans

*MargeDiggity:* http://www.myspace.com/margediggity

*breathless:* http://www.myspace.com/xblack_mascara

*lglala84:* http://www.myspace.com/20043829

*Midgard:* http://www.myspace.com/midgard78

And last but not least, Mine



:

*Kee:* www.myspace.com/canadiankee

Feel Free to add me, I don't have enough friends!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thats a great idea thanks Kee


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 10, 2006)

NP!

Sarah, my hubby just saw your pic and said: "Holy shit! she looks just like Lindsey Lohan!" Thought I'd mention it because I thought I read in that "who do you look like thread" that you get that alot


----------



## Marisol (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Kee!


----------



## Midgard (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/midgard78


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll keep editing the big list as new people add their urls



I'm not sure what will happen when it turns over to the next page though.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a page on myspace. I like it for meeting people and blogging.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

I just requested friendship from alot of you gals! Hope ya don't mind!!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL, thanks for posting that Kee!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Thanks for doing that Kee! I'll add all you guys as friends now although i rarely log on to my account! np




Have I mentioned how lucky you are to be in a country filled with men with Irish accents? :icon_love


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got one too: http://www.myspace.com/belleswebsite

If that link doesn't work, you can click the one in my signature below. I can't believe how many people are on there! I've only dabbled a little, I love how some people have their pages, I have mine pretty much how I want it now I guess. I just need to figure out how to add more pictures, mines full.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! I LOVE your layout!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Wow! I LOVE your layout!



who's mine? if yes, thanks:icon_love ....if not then thanks alot....just kidding. I have to go look at yours now.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes , yours! It's so pretty and clean. I hate those ugly cluttered ones, yours is beautiful!

ps, if you're checking mine out you'll have to excuse the foul language &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Yes , yours! It's so pretty and clean. I hate those ugly cluttered ones, yours is beautiful!
ps, if you're checking mine out you'll have to excuse the foul language &gt;.&lt;






Hey my hubby plays guitar too! I could sit and listen for hours. I love the guitar! Oh by the way, I visited your myspace, can ya tell. Very nice!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Hey my hubby plays guitar too! I could sit and listen for hours. I love the guitar! =O What kind of guitars does your hubby have



Guitars :icon_love . . . Guitarists:icon_love . . . *Sigh* :icon_love Most of my "who I would like to meet" ppl are guitarists


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* =O What kind of guitars does your hubby have



Guitars :icon_love . . . Guitarists:icon_love . . . *Sigh* :icon_love Most of my "who I would like to meet" ppl are guitarists





Umm he's got a martin that's as old as me (33)....sounds sooooo nice. And then another one, I'll have to check on that. Then he just traded his electric guitar for a banjo....can you believe that? So he started to learn to play that too. I started dabblin with the violin. I have my grandpas when he was a child, the thing is almost 100 years old and has awesome sound! My girls play piano and my oldest also is a drummer now (3 years into it). Now maybe my baby (3 years old) should learn to sing and we could be the partridge family



.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Then he just traded his electric guitar for a banjo....can you believe that? Oh, I can believe it. I better not show my hubby this post or it'll give him ideas!

Quote:
I started dabblin with the violin. I have my grandpas when he was a child, the thing is almost 100 years old and has awesome sound! Wow that's so weird. My dad and my grandpa are both fiddlers. (My dad would choke me if I called it a violin



) Lol! Small world indeed!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Oh, I can believe it. I better not show my hubby this post or it'll give him ideas!


Wow that's so weird. My dad and my grandpa are both fiddlers. (My dad would choke me if I called it a violin



) Lol! Small world indeed!

Wow, my grandpa calls it a fiddle too! He always says "you picked up that fiddle lately?" Funny!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Wow, my grandpa calls it a fiddle too! He always says "you picked up that fiddle lately?" Funny! And when I first started playing, Grandpa wanted me to come to the senior center and play for his buddies! Ummmmm maybe when I get better Grandpa, cuz I'm a perfectionist and I don't want to play in front of others unless I'm really good.
So woops, kinda robbed this thread....sorry everyone!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Yes , yours! It's so pretty and clean. I hate those ugly cluttered ones, yours is beautiful!
ps, if you're checking mine out you'll have to excuse the foul language &gt;.&lt;






I know what you mean about the cluttered ones. If it takes 30 minutes to load on my computer, I am not going to bother with it, lol. I know my site isnt exciting, I just use the standard layout, I keep saying I am going to update it, but then I dont feel like it, lol.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hear of this place before, but never bothered registering or anything. Doesnt really appeal to me.



MUT is better!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

yes i think myspace is very good...i have a lot of friends and family on there.

www.myspace.com/jayden143

thats my link if you want to go check it out


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Feb 23, 2006)

I joined about a week ago. My link is:

www.myspace.com/colddonuthole

I also added the MUT site as a friend.


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* I know what you mean about the cluttered ones. If it takes 30 minutes to load on my computer, I am not going to bother with it, lol. I know my site isnt exciting, I just use the standard layout, I keep saying I am going to update it, but then I dont feel like it, lol. I added you as a friend.


----------



## babykitty219 (Feb 23, 2006)

Heeeeres mine:

http://www.myspace.com/babykitty219


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2006)

everyone make sure you add your myspace pages here: http://links.makeuptalk.com/


----------



## pla4u (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a prifile , I dont use it much it seems to be more for the younger people(younger than me anyway)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=25104491


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Feb 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Umm he's got a martin that's as old as me (33)....sounds sooooo nice. And then another one, I'll have to check on that. Then he just traded his electric guitar for a banjo....can you believe that? So he started to learn to play that too. I started dabblin with the violin. I have my grandpas when he was a child, the thing is almost 100 years old and has awesome sound! My girls play piano and my oldest also is a drummer now (3 years into it). Now maybe my baby (3 years old) should learn to sing and we could be the partridge family



. I have added you as a friend. I love the song you have playing on your profile.


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you kidding, in my house there dwells a myspace junkie (my son)



Cindy


----------



## kaori (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/suryanishinta


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 1, 2006)

myspace is so addictive! i just think it's a great way to keep in touch with people, and i have reconnected with some dear friends from years and years ago. plus you can spy on your exes!


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll have to go into my space to see what my address is. I'll add all you guys too.

I was in there this morning and was like who is this Tom guy, he's pretty hot? Come to find out everyone has this Tom guy as a friend...hahahahah






DUH!!!!


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

my link

http://www.myspace.com/21699454


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

I added everybody - so if you have a strange person's request to add a friend, it's just me!!!

*http://www.myspace.com/jeneesue*


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/piinnkkk

Thats me!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 3, 2006)

I like it here on MUT...I get a little notepad and no creepy e-mails from socipaths looking to hook up. I just get vibes off of that sort of thing. I had an account there months ago and posted some stuff, but then I got a whole bunch of insanos P.O.'ed about some of my political articles. People who couldn't even spell or put a complete sentence together were trying to argue with me about the most ridiculous stuff. It was too creepy and too much of a hassle. I like dealing with pleasant, intelligent, and fun people who I am not afraid of. I like MUT. No more Blog sites for me. Right now I am designing a blog, but I don't want be on a blog.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** I was in there this morning and was like who is this Tom guy, he's pretty hot? Come to find out everyone has this Tom guy as a friend...hahahahah




DUH!!!!

LOL, that's funny!


----------



## yummerz (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG, Tom is kinda hott. I feel like a dork saying that


----------



## sweet-komal (Mar 9, 2006)

*hehe, I love myspace, i go on it every day I'm soo addicted!*
*heres mine http://myspace.com/k_the_best*


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 9, 2006)

yea i'm a myspace addict too..

http://www.myspace.com/a_tothe_imee

feel free to add me!


----------



## Kristenbebe (Mar 25, 2006)

Yesss seems like everyone has a myspace now days! hehe

www.myspace.com/kristenbebe


----------



## kena (Mar 25, 2006)

i love myspace!! it's a great way to keep in touch with friends and reunite with old ones. i used to get a ton of messages and friend requests, but ever since i put "married"...it has deterred many of the creeps from bothering me.


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 1, 2006)

A couple of my friends have myspaces and I've been debating with myself whether to sign up for or it or not. I just think it's weird, like I've seen their pages and they act like a couple of cam-whores, lol... Like "sexy" poses in their pictures and like *trying* to look all seductive. Plus the guys just seem so desperate with the comments they leave.


----------



## Fairy_Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

Well...

I have myspace...

my URL is http://www.myspace.com/spaghetti_loves_mushroom

you caqn add me if you'd like i dont really say much on here so yeah... i am on myspace alot

yeah...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/961081


----------



## lesa (Apr 5, 2006)

I have an account there and have found people I went to primary school with! It's great to find old buddies!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 16, 2006)

If anyone cares to add me, here's my info...

www.myspace.com/arisley

My cousin got me into it, and I've come in contact with a lot of old friends! I'm not 100% addicted, but I check it daily for new messages/comments *lol*


----------



## Violet (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, I have a myspace page! I love it. I've recently made contact with some people I haven't seen for years as well. I also find it quite good for keeping in touch with current friends. I've made some new friends but you do get a lot of friend requests from sleazy guys.


----------



## moonlightmysts (May 16, 2006)

I'm at http://myspace.com/moonlightmysts I haven't really played with it a lot, but feel free to add me as a friend.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 16, 2006)

myspace.com/jayden143

thats mine. 

mine is myspace.com/jayden143


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 17, 2006)

Here's mine...

http://www.myspace.com/aproverbs31girl


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2006)

who is on MUT's myspace page: www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* who is on MUT's myspace page: www.myspace.com/makeuptalk Me!


----------



## Aquilah (May 17, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/alexandrajay

Like I do on my page - here is a warning...I ONLY friend people I know on MySpace. It's just what I do! So you are going to have to message me, specifing that you know me from here...otherwise I will deny, and look like a big meanie!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## jessiee (Jul 4, 2006)

mine is

www.myspace.com/jessicam182


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 4, 2006)

My Myspace page is http://www.myspace.com/johnnycallsmesweetface


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 4, 2006)

here's mine :

http://myspace.com/jayleelah


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 4, 2006)

heres mine:

www.myspace.com/holly_ann


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/lobooboo

I am a myspace addict unfortunately &gt;.&lt;


----------



## eric (Jul 5, 2006)

hey girls.. if you get a myspace request from Eric.. its me!! haha so accept




.. i hope to talk to you all soon


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 5, 2006)

Myspace is so huge! I think it is pretty great


----------



## eric (Jul 5, 2006)

ps- if i missed any of you and you want to add me.. my link is www.myspace.com/ericchicas ...


----------



## ClassicGirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine ...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=89700877


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* I am a myspace addict unfortunately &gt;.&lt;

im *EXTREMELY* addicted to myspace as well...lol

its definitly my guilty pleasure


----------



## Elektrica (Jul 5, 2006)

I just started one, so there isn't really anything on it yet, but there should be soon.

http://www.myspace.com/janaelektrica


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine's http://www.myspace.com/milliebelle

Add me if you want to! lol


----------



## vickysco (Jul 11, 2006)

i love me some myspace...

check it out!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's mine! Add if you would like.

http://www.myspace.com/kimc2005


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 12, 2006)

here is mine:

http://www.myspace.com/luvmylittleboy

if anyone wants to add me ;-)


----------



## Andi (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* ps- if i missed any of you and you want to add me.. my link is www.myspace.com/ericchicas ...




damn I had no idea youÂ´re such a hottie! you should make your myspace profile pic your avatar!!!!!


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's mine





http://www.myspace.com/metallicamommy


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 13, 2006)

Well......I had a myspace about a month ago. For some reason now whenever I try to load the page I get an error msg.



I've tried everything to fix it but....I just can't get on myspace at all whatsoever. **sigh** Every time I click a link that involves myspace...poof ERROR MSG! lol Ahhh I miss it


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 14, 2006)

private now


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* . Not sure if you know, but you no longer need to set your age to 15 or younger to have a private profile, the feature has been added to your privacy settings.


----------



## sm91396 (Jul 15, 2006)

www.myspace.com/whittgirl.


----------



## leelee04 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm on there too.

http://www.myspace.com/16125352


----------



## echanting (Jul 18, 2006)

this is mines

http://www.myspace.com/peaceful_turtle


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* Not sure if you know, but you no longer need to set your age to 15 or younger to have a private profile, the feature has been added to your privacy settings. I'm aware... too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'll jump on the bandwagon... here is mine





http://www.myspace.com/7181715

feel free to add me


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 10, 2006)

www.myspace.com/dioraddict_xo


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 10, 2006)

www.myspace.com/tpsyduck

I'm not on it that much really, and only have a few friends. Company's always welcome though, just leave me a note that you're from MUT and I'll add ya on


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 10, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...iendID=6949491


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/13171254


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate MySpace!!!!! I was on it first, and of course I was getting all kinds of messages from creeps which I ignored. Then I convinced my fiance to join, so he did. Well, last Spring things got really rough between us - and apparently he was using that as an outlet for talking to other girls - like 17-year-olds who are still in high school (he's almost 26 okay?) He was telling them how pretty and hot they were and giving out his im info. I lit into him like there was no tomorrow. We both closed our accounts (even though I didn't have to). It's nothing but trouble as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

You can put myspace on "private" settings so you won't have to get any weird creeps stalking you. It also helps that the avatar you pick is something just general. Like mine.. I don't have a pic of me as my avatar. So when a guy looks thru avatars he just sees something plain. =P

Sorry about your guy using it as an outlet but I think it can be done with anything .. doesn't have to myspace. You just had a bad experience with it.

I would be pretty upset too if my s/o was doing that behind my back.


----------



## Geek (Aug 10, 2006)

did a small update of makeuptalk's myspace page:

http://www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## charish (Aug 10, 2006)

cool tony. i was on it for a short time. i told my husband about it and he was furious at me for getting on it and made me promise never to again. i was only on there to talk to my friends whom i never see.(like ones i grew up with). but whatever he told me that if i hadn't of told him and he found out he would had probably divorced me. how crazy is that. he's really funny about things like that. he said it wasn't that he didn't trust me but its other people like he doesn't even like me being on here. he thinks it's stupid. but whatever. i guess he thinks i'm gonna get a stalker.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/browneyedradiance - add me girls, I'd love to have my Mut buddies on there


----------



## frazerti (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey I have an account too its www.myspace.com/tiffanysharae


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* http://www.myspace.com/browneyedradiance - add me girls, I'd love to have my Mut buddies on there




Ditto! Would love to have MUT buddies.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 10, 2006)

myspace is ok, I didn't post any sexy pics of myself



and so far I didnt have any problem with creepy messages or stalkers


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have one..*sigh*


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a myspace account but never used it..go figure!


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

i heard of it but i never checked it out


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* I hate MySpace!!!!! I was on it first, and of course I was getting all kinds of messages from creeps which I ignored. Then I convinced my fiance to join, so he did. Well, last Spring things got really rough between us - and apparently he was using that as an outlet for talking to other girls - like 17-year-olds who are still in high school (he's almost 26 okay?) He was telling them how pretty and hot they were and giving out his im info. I lit into him like there was no tomorrow. We both closed our accounts (even though I didn't have to). It's nothing but trouble as far as I'm concerned. I am sorry but it sounds like that is an issue more with your fiance than with a website. Just my opinion.


----------



## Annia (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am sorry but it sounds like that is an issue more with your fiance than with a website. Just my opinion. Yeah I agree...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay this is me http://www.myspace.com/212nnyc

My co workers made me get an accountâ€¦ I would love to have you guys as buddies tooâ€¦..


----------



## Sarah Adel (Aug 14, 2006)

thanx lilla...tried to add most of u guys..hope u dont mind...see u there


----------



## Lori_TG (Aug 14, 2006)

My Myspace is...

http://blog.myspace.com/lorits

Anyone can add me if they want to.


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Aug 14, 2006)

sigh my space, it's so old, u guys should search on youtube for the myspace video, hilarious =P


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

i don't have myspace and i don't think i'll sign up anytime soon. i'm signed up in way too many places to keep track of them as it is!


----------



## frazerti (Aug 15, 2006)

well this is my myspace page feel free to add me and check out my friends www.myspace.com/tiffanysharae


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought I would post my link in case anyone wanted to add me. You can never have too many friends!! (And considering I only have 19 on my profile, it's especially true for me!! LOL)

www.myspace.com/heatherjames01


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 15, 2006)

I just opened an account (I had one before but deleted it) so I have no friends, besides Tom, haha.

But I'd love to have some MuT'ers as friends



Here's my link: Kat's Myspace


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Kat, I added you! Thanks for the invite!!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow .. everyone really does have a myspace account! I'm getting so addicted to all these little personal networking sites.. is anyone else on facebook? I just found this new one, too, it's zoints.com.

Oh, and I actually got rid of my old space page .. I know I had a few of you on there. I was having problems with an ex-boyfriend finding me on there so I deleted it. I'm gonna start a new one soon, so just pm me your username if u want me to add you when i do.


----------



## mkuptart (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a myspace account too. My address is http://www.myspace.com/aedmbh

Feel free to add me...if I don't do it first, LOL.

I am addicted to myspace


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/brandymarshall1704/


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 12, 2006)

Deleted my profile a couple of months back, but decided to get a new one so add me if you want

http://www.myspace.com/101878378

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Make sure you add them all here also. 
Look for the text "MUT Users with MySpace.com"

Someone help. The link for mine, isnt actually mine no more and it takes you to somebody elses myspace am trying to edit it but when I click edit just brings up a blank white page


----------



## babyapplejack (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/jenniferrosemater


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a problem with adding my link, too. At first, it kept saying it was there, but it wasn't. So about 10 minutes later, I added it again and it accepted it. Then all of the sudden there were two links for me! I don't know if I should get a mod to delete one of them, or just leave it alone. If someone does delete one of the links, could you please delete the first one? I put my name in the title of the second on, so I wanted to keep that one if it is okay.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 13, 2006)

Bumping this to add my myspace page link:

http://www.myspace.com/kristietx

Please, anyone here feel free to add me. If you send a request and I don't respond, please message me and let me know you're from MuT as I have some weird requests sometimes.


----------



## unabellaflor (Sep 18, 2006)

i just got a myspace page a few days ago! check it out and add me if you'd like!

http://www.myspace.com/marksouthflorida


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 1, 2006)

I got one a couple of months ago but just now getting around to setting it up. Mine is :

www.myspace.com/blondebunny76 So feel free to add me.


----------



## renee604 (Oct 3, 2006)

my page is www.myspace.com/everydayrandomness. Add me if you wish!


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2006)

Quick, everyone add their MYSPACE pages to our links section here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/


----------



## momidoll (Oct 6, 2006)

my myspace music page is www.myspace.com/kitheartist I'd love to add some MuT girls


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2006)

BUMP

Quick, everyone add their MYSPACE pages to our links section here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/


----------



## MacForMe (Oct 6, 2006)

FEEL *FREE TO ADD ME*!! I AM ALWAYS ON THERE!!!!!

www.myspace.com/emtluvshorses


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, for anyone who wants to add me, my page is

http://www.myspace.com/mehrunissa

I've had it for a while, but it's still kind of sad and empty as far as pictures, friends, etc. Basically, the only reason I go on there these days is to check out new music or refine my layout. But that can change.



Add me!

Oh, sidenote: I've set my age to 14 for security reasons, so add a little not that you're from MUT, and I'll add you.


----------



## MacForMe (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just joined myspace.com and found this thread. I added the ones I saw here.. I hope it's ok with you guys?



It's another website that's SUPER addicting just like MuT!!! Here's mine.. add me as your friend!



www.myspace.com/lilyindavis

*sigh* I can't add you.. its asking for last name etc..

Im www.myspace.com/emtluvshorses

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BUMPQuick, everyone add their MYSPACE pages to our links section here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/

TONY!!It wont let me add mine!!

If you posted your link here, I added you!!


----------



## Heather12801 (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, for anyone who wants to add me, my page is 
http://www.myspace.com/mehrunissa

I've had it for a while, but it's still kind of sad and empty as far as pictures, friends, etc. Basically, the only reason I go on there these days is to check out new music or refine my layout. But that can change.



Add me!

Oh, sidenote: I've set my age to 14 for security reasons, so add a little not that you're from MUT, and I'll add you.

I also tried to add you as a friend, but it asked for your last name or email address, and I don't know what they are.



You can add me if you want, or if you change it I will try to send you another request.
My link is www.myspace.com/heatherjames01


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *sigh* I can't add you.. its asking for last name etc..
Im www.myspace.com/emtluvshorses

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also tried to add you as a friend, but it asked for your last name or email address, and I don't know what they are.



You can add me if you want, or if you change it I will try to send you another request.
My link is www.myspace.com/heatherjames01

Eeep, sorry! I'll add you guys - myspace's security measures suck.
Edit: I changed the settings, so you should be able to add me now. I've already requested adds for you two, Heather and MacForMe.


----------



## karma1981 (Oct 9, 2006)

I consider myself a MySpace junkie!!! It's addictive. Everythings under one roof - music, forums, groups, blogs, profiles, etc.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Oct 11, 2006)

id be glad to add any of you guys!

www.myspace.com/xx_marilyn_monroe_xx


----------



## jessiee (Nov 4, 2006)

i added all of you. How do i add my link to that https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/ ?


----------



## han (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I get some info on how to do that? I need to make mine prettier. you can even go to mygirlyspace.com for layouts
i love myspace and i like playing with the layouts


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 8, 2006)

www.myspace.com/ashienikkibo


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2006)

Everyone add us NOW : www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

i added all of you. How do i add my link to that https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/ ? 



https://www.makeuptalk.com/links/addlink.php?c=0


----------



## Ricci (Nov 20, 2006)

Holla!!!


----------



## natalierb (Nov 20, 2006)

www.myspace.com/45205777

Feel free to add me! I would love MUTers on my friends list!


----------



## Tanny (Nov 20, 2006)

This is my myspace profile, I'm also addicted to it!

www.myspace.com/sweettanny


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone add us NOW : www.myspace.com/makeuptalk








ok i added you im on myspace under little teaser mine is www.myspace.com/littleteaser ADD ME!!


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG- So many of you are on MySpace..

When I get home, I'm going on an ADD spree.

I think I posted this before, but here it is again

www.myspace.com/emtluvshorses

My display name is MrsDJCYCO


----------



## rlise (Nov 20, 2006)

ok well i am joiing the myspace train.....

www.myspace.com/rlise2003

i've requested some of yall already!


----------



## foxybronx (Nov 20, 2006)

www.myspace.com/foxybronx

I am also a myspace junkie!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 20, 2006)

I used to go on myspace all the time, but for some reason I dont anymore. I go on for 2 secs during the day to check the comments, but I much rather prefer hi5 just because more people that I know of use it more then myspace.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 20, 2006)

www.myspace.com/pinkxjess

I love myspace, all my friends use it. But I've lately not been so addicted.


----------



## Geek (Nov 21, 2006)

bump, add US www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## Cutie_8807 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have it and I'm addicted!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Who needs Myspace when you can all talk to me


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 29, 2006)

mine is urban_starkisses

im not allowed to put a full link yet!


----------



## Geek (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Who needs Myspace when you can all talk to me







LOL TYLER...


----------



## MeganLAR (Dec 29, 2006)

oh no! i can't read full links yet so i can't add you girls...

by the way i was on this site to look at easy straight stuff but i think i'll use it waaaay more often.

so anyways you are all so smart and beautiful add me so we can exchange like tips and maybe even links that i can read!

My name is meganthe*****. Myspace/meganthe*****

I tried not to put it in a link cause i know other girls are in my boat with that whole link thing. hope to get some adds from ya!

&lt;3 MEgan


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 29, 2006)

here is mine:

www.myspace.com/136490723


----------



## Ricci (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok I just created an account But how do I add peeps without the email?

My link

and why is my url have numbers? cant it be something else?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 29, 2006)

If you open up somones profilr to view , under there profile pic is a link to add as a friend check your profile from time to time to axcept your incoming friends request...you will se me there !

My profile

www.myspace.com/paulalus


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I just created an account But how do I add peeps without the email?My link

and why is my url have numbers? cant it be something else?

www.myspace.com/143215598

Your URL has numbers because that is your "myspace number"


----------



## Ricci (Dec 30, 2006)

OH WOWWWWWWWWWWW

I love it now!!

err heres mine plsss add me!!! Pullleese

www.myspace.com/riccibelle


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2006)

Awwww Batty, MUT's not in your top 8 friends




imma cry now lol





Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

OH WOWWWWWWWWWWWI love it now!!

err heres mine plsss add me!!! Pullleese

www.myspace.com/riccibelle


----------



## Saints (Dec 30, 2006)

I just made a MySpace page, you can see the link in my signature. Feel free to add me as a friend


----------



## Ricci (Dec 30, 2006)

Noooo dont cryeeeeee I just got it happening last night and when i went on MUT page i couldnt find the add me option I wanna adddd it I do I do but Ill try agin pm me the link pls agin Tony

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww Batty, MUT's not in your top 8 friends



imma cry now lol


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 30, 2006)

www.myspace.com/dreamofwaking


----------



## ~*LiL_MiSs_NeY* (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/neyhilton



feel free to add me


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 31, 2006)

www.myspace.com/kiwiology


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 31, 2006)

www.myspace.com/iloveyouxjess

I dont remeber if i already posted

and im to lazy to go look.


----------



## Chaela (Dec 31, 2006)

Erm I dont know why I'm doing this, I hate myspace and rarely check it but oh well..

www.myspace.com/kittenpoint


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 1, 2007)

I am finally re-doing my myspace and actually using it, and it's soooooooo lonely.





www.myspace.com/satans_fantasy


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 1, 2007)

here is mine..

www.myspace.com/70793746

i'm not very myspace savvy, how do you change thte number into an name?


----------



## missprettysara (Feb 1, 2007)

wow, I heard about myspace a year or so ago,


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

www.myspace.com/rudyspudding

I just started mine over. Anyone, feel free to add me

Quote:
here is mine..
www.myspace.com/70793746

i'm not very myspace savvy, how do you change thte number into an name?

I think you go under edit name and it will let you change it one time
I went in and requested to add you guys who I had a myspace url.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2007)

i just started myspace and have no clue how to work it lol but i added some people so feel free to add me!!!!

myspace.com/jennycateyez


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just started myspace and have no clue how to work it lol but i added some people so feel free to add me!!!!

myspace.com/jennycateyez

I added you


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Mar 9, 2007)

We'll i just wanted to share my Myspace will you'll. Its got some of my makeup up and you can tell me what you like or dislike, be honest



. If you dont mind! Its mostly work i did while studying at course.

myspace.com/kimberleymakeupartist

Thanks for looking

Add me if you like.





*Not sure if this is ment to be in this forum, but im sure it be moved to the right place*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 9, 2007)

I will add you as soon as I get home and can open MySpace!

Also, if you do a quick search, there is a thread where everyone has been giving their MySpace names - check it out and see if you can add some ladies yourself!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2007)

nice myspace


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 9, 2007)

your page is nice!!! I really love the profile pic!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will add you as soon as I get home and can open MySpace!
Also, if you do a quick search, there is a thread where everyone has been giving their MySpace names - check it out and see if you can add some ladies yourself!

Yep, I remember that thread



Here it is
*goes off to add Kimberley*


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 10, 2007)

www.myspace.com/kitty3220

I'm private just so weirdos will stop msg'ing me.

So if any of u ladies request to add me, make sure to msg and say you're from MUT


----------



## Marisol (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WHY WAS MY POST MOVED? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?I KNOW THERES A MYSPACE THREAD. I WANTED MY OWN POST LIKE SO MANY OTHER POEPLE GET. WHY WAS IT MOVED???????????????

We are trying to merge all the Myspace threads into one so that we can keep them together. 
Please don't type in caps. No need to shout.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

www.myspace.com/darasworld

Same as above but you guys are great! Let me know you're from MUT and I'll add you too.


----------



## hs769 (Apr 23, 2007)

yes I have myspace.. www.myspace.com/darkchylde_comics

I would be happy to add any of you to my friends..


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 23, 2007)

If any of you want to add me www.myspace.com/raquel1982.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

go ahead- add me!

www.myspace.com/jenuary


----------



## dismalspectre (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone can add me

www.myspace.com/dismalspectre


----------



## Jackie (Apr 30, 2007)

www.myspace.com/jackie_membreno!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, hmmm mine is from the older days lol , a friend of mine made the myspace name for me lol, weird it just stuck.

myspace.com/toogorjus has my name in header and a few pics, none related to MuT as yet tho, still working on that bit


----------



## topdogg (May 17, 2007)

I'm mad I just now found this thread lol!! I love myspace, my page is www.myspace.com/tdoggsanchez


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 23, 2007)

my link is www.myspace.com/xo_denise_ox add me


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 23, 2007)

www.myspace.com/x_shazzie_x


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/r1ngm1stres5


----------



## bCreative (Jul 28, 2007)

You can add me

www.myspace.com/missbrandi_mua


----------



## farris2 (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone can add me


----------



## stacycal88 (Jul 31, 2007)

im not really into myspace...im sure alot of people have it tho. i did for awhile...then it got old. i get bored with things very easily


----------



## candaysee (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's mine

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/candyland1111

Just let me know where you are from and I'll add ya.


----------



## Fairskinnedgodd (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone can add me too....I love making new friends that are not crazy men looking for a hook up! lol

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/cutelilredheadwithstoopid


----------



## tchrgrl18 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's mine:

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/tchrgurl03

Just let me know where you're from, and I will add you


----------



## MakeupJunkie007 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone can add me too love talking with people who love makeup as much as mee!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MakeupJunkie007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone can add me too love talking with people who love makeup as much as mee!! do you have a link to your page?


----------



## Shelby_ (Aug 9, 2007)

i think its a site that promotes clones in the youth.


----------



## MakeupJunkie007 (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you have a link to your page? MySpace.com - ♥Miss. Jess♥ - 21 - Female - Bakersfield, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/sexyjess007


----------



## farris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

tried to add you but I dont know your last name


----------



## stefawn (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone can add me and I have one for my salon as well...

MySpace.com - Tammy - 37 - Female - GREENEVILLE, TENNESSEE - www.myspace.com/tammysk

MySpace.com - The Spiral Haircase - 37 - Female - Greeneville, Tennessee - www.myspace.com/thespiralhaircase

just let me know you're from MUT

Thanks!


----------



## lissalove (Aug 15, 2007)

MySpace.com - Melissa - 22 - Female - Tarboro, North Carolina - www.myspace.com/lissalove7


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

im trying to access my old account... i wasnt able to open it since i last signed up. Friendster is more common in my country. well anyway i want to meet all the makeup addicts like me


----------



## hs769 (Aug 17, 2007)

I believe I have put mine up here allready but I will do it again either way.

MySpace.com - Heath - 38 - Male - OSCEOLA, INDIANA - www.myspace.com/darkchylde_comics

if you are wondering my I chose that you will have to ask me.





I am always looking to meet new friends..


----------



## About Face (Aug 22, 2007)

I love Myspace too!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/13365273


----------



## MissPout (Sep 26, 2007)

MySpace.com - ~Dragonfly~ - 23 - Female - Suechteln, NRW - www.myspace.com/pinkbat


----------



## LipGlossFreak00 (Sep 27, 2007)

myspace.com/lipglossfreaksunite


----------



## NYchic (Sep 28, 2007)

myspace is so addicting. i had a a profile, i deleted it. now i just made another one.


add me guys!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 2, 2007)

The new one is at MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/54599391



I'd love some MUT friends on there, as I just brought it back up (it was an old one) and so after I wiped everyone out...yeah, I need to get it going again!


----------



## sali (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's mine ---MySpace.com - ♥*sali*♥ - 22 - Female - oh-town, Texas - www.myspace.com/comrade_snarky


----------



## arguelloam (Oct 11, 2007)

It has been so long since I have been here and trying to remember my way around so bare with me. I also have an account but it is on private, I hate that everyone(even the people I do not care to be in touch with) find me. But I do have it to make new freinds and to keep in touch with my freinds from cali( i know live in NY). Not sure how to give you my info for my space. But my display name is Maria A.

If you like to make new freinds do not hesitate to add me. Look forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 14, 2007)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/228898233


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is mine -- MySpace.com - Titty Boobersonâ„¢ - 26 - Female - Sioux Falls ( SuFu ), SOUTH DAKOTA - www.myspace.com/titty_booberson

See ya there!!


----------



## eiraMLisa (Oct 20, 2007)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/218946464

feel free to add me


----------



## eiraMLisa (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey I copy and pasted your myspace but it said invalid





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif leony, i tried to add you as a friend, but it says...
Do you really want to add Leony as a friend?

Click "Add" only if you really wish to add Leony as a Friend.

Leony only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either Leony's last name or email address to send your request.

here's my link...

myspace.com/jenlikewhoa


----------



## karaanne (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a myspace page, I blog about the joys of raising four toddlers and trying to stay sane if any other moms are interested in checking it out.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 22, 2007)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/236015281

Please feel free to add me, I am fairly new on Myspace, i have my permissions set to private, but I'd love to make friends there.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi I just wanted to you guys that I added you guys as friends hehe. So if you get a friend add from a girl in a black dress it's me



muah


----------



## Ciara (Oct 23, 2007)

I find it a bit dull nowadays, way too many spam comments and messages.

myspace.com/ciararara


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 4, 2007)

myspace.com/malteze_bubblegum


----------



## anisia (Nov 6, 2007)

my myspace is myspace.com/nyzladiilove


----------



## ktc (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine --- myspace is too addictive.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't use my myspace account anymore. I just have a blank account telling everyone to find me on Facebook. Just search Lyndsay Viktoria.. I guarantee I'll be the only hit. =)


----------



## bCreative (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a new myspace account! I know some people that were trying to add me but I wouldn't accept because I have a new page. So please don't think I was being rude! Go add the new one, the link is in my siggy!!


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is mine.

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/254917729


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 28, 2007)

MySpace.com - Moira - 26 - Female - Drexel Hill, PENNSYLVANIA - www.myspace.com/modirty

Oh feel free to add me too!


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

I effin love my myspace.

myspace.com/mybabybelle


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

new profile

here's mine...

MySpace.com - violette - 27 - Female - Washington - www.myspace.com/browniezbear


----------



## na2a (Dec 1, 2007)

i like facebook more


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a new one. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/166841372


----------



## v12speedluvr (Dec 3, 2007)

my name is v12speedluvr on there


----------



## miss.chaNel (Dec 4, 2007)

myspace.com/dropittinc


----------



## Ambi (Dec 10, 2007)

myspace.com/nicoteenqueen ^__^


----------



## Sab_M (Dec 10, 2007)

here's mine ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

myspace.com/tg_sabrina


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 12, 2007)

myspace.com/jazmenflowers


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's my MySpace link, you can add me:

MySpace.com - Andrea - 29 - Female - Berlin - www.myspace.com/zenoacnetreatment

Will see you there!


----------



## KrystalxStrange (Dec 24, 2007)

Feel free to add me: myspace.com/1722573

New people are always awesome and welcomed! =]


----------



## andrea90 (Dec 26, 2007)

I sent adds to everybody I could. So if you get and add request from andreaattimes please add me.

My link is MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/254917729 if you want to add me.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *andrea90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sent adds to everybody I could. So if you get and add request from andreaattimes please add me.My link is MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/254917729 if you want to add me.

I got your FR today


----------



## xEdenx (Dec 26, 2007)

lol is it weird that NO ONE in my area uses myspace anymore?

It's all about facebook right now.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is MySpace.com - ~*~Mandi~*~ - 20 - Female - Owensboro, KENTUCKY - www.myspace.com/mandimoore0502


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 2, 2008)

Myspace is addicting. Probably the worst invention on the net because I cant get off of it! Sadly, My new years resolution is to stop going on it so much. =[

Add me tho:

IT'll give me a reason to go back on myspace.

Then I can say HELLO to you!

=]

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/319766


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

urban_starkisses is mine


----------



## mixxey (Jan 13, 2008)

myspace.com/187860831


----------



## hilarious (Jan 20, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/13746119


----------



## magicpotions (Jan 23, 2008)

myspace/whiteningcapsules and myspace/zhendeshou


----------



## Pallidity (Jan 25, 2008)

I hardly get on and both are in HORRIBLE need of updating:

Personal - myspace.com/pallidity

Hair MS - myspace.com/hairenigma


----------



## glamouramababy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm on myspace! I love it too!

MySpace.com - IMAGE.EVOLUTION - 38 - Female - FLOWER MOUND, Texas - www.myspace.com/imageevolution


----------



## cheller (Jan 26, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/97578474


----------



## bklynwildheart (Jan 28, 2008)

myspace.com/brooklyngal73


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi:

I'm on there too.



Come check out my page at www.myspace.comleza1121


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 5, 2008)

my link is MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/27837302


----------



## Forbidden (Feb 5, 2008)

My page: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/4378042 NJ here


----------



## rlise (Feb 6, 2008)

hahahah hey all .. i gotta new too... myspace.com/strongbish4life.....


----------



## -VC- (Feb 7, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/278159818


----------



## bCreative (Feb 8, 2008)

myspace.com/theartistmissb


----------



## Forbidden (Feb 8, 2008)

Lots of us on there =)


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Feb 8, 2008)

YouTube - American Idol - Season 7 - Michael Lee Johns (Great singer!)


----------



## Vernez (Feb 11, 2008)

Vernezia


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Feb 12, 2008)

started a new myspace MAC group page please join

MySpace


----------



## beautyfullone (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhh! Mine is Myspace.com/beautyfullone

Add me!


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Feb 13, 2008)

please join my MAC group and tell me what you think


----------



## emalie165 (Feb 18, 2008)

MySpace.com - Emalie Amnesiaâ„¢ [vÃŽÂµ HFH CGK POP MPÃ‚Â° UI ÃƒÂ¾] - 17 - Female - all the cute kids live in, Florida - www.myspace.com/emalieamnesia


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Who runs the MUT myspace page?


----------



## Kokane (Feb 26, 2008)

mine is myspace.com/ladykokane


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 1, 2008)

myspace.com/_polaroidscene

thats mine


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 10, 2008)

myspace.com/Karina_hearts_you


----------



## pla4u (Mar 18, 2008)

just starting a new one

MySpace.com - gurlie - 50 - Male - SW Florida, Florida - www.myspace.com/beinggurlie

come be my friends!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 18, 2008)

hey ladies




My link isMySpace.com - www.myspace.com/243550911


----------



## pla4u (Mar 19, 2008)

hey im still findin my way around myspace...could somone inform me about changing/displayibg mood in my myspace page?

MySpace.com - gurlie - 50 - Male - SW Florida, Florida - www.myspace.com/beinggurlie


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 19, 2008)

Pla4u it's under status and mood on your home page...

Depends on if you have classic veiw or not...

All you have to do is update it.


----------



## pla4u (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pla4u it's under status and mood on your home page...Depends on if you have classic veiw or not...

All you have to do is update it.

Thanks!So a Florida Girl





Im run between Naples and Fort Myers myself!

Dont forget to add me to your alls Friends on myspace!

MySpace.com - gurlie - 50 - Male - SW Florida, Florida - www.myspace.com/beinggurlie


----------



## marshaC (Mar 20, 2008)

hey guys and dollies!!!

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/145957895

I'm both a model and makeup artist out of Atlanta! So enjoy!!!

P.S. Due to some crazy people, I changed my settings to private. Still, send an invite with a message sayin you're from mut(makeup talk)


----------



## PinkInk (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a professional face and body artist. You can find me at

myspace.com/extremefaceandbodyart

I am especially interested in meeting professional makeup artists working in cutting edge projects.

PinkInk


----------



## beckstar (Mar 31, 2008)

myspace is a very popular site think everyone must have it lol


----------



## irkenfetus (Apr 5, 2008)

myspace.com/rusalka


----------



## poshbrushes (Apr 5, 2008)

I have 1! Add me!!

MySpace.com - POSH BRUSHES OFFICIAL MYSPACE - 21 - Female - Rhode Island - www.myspace.com/poshbrushes411


----------



## PrissyB (May 14, 2008)

yup! Love it, gives me something to do at work when the boss lady makes me wanna quit lol. MySpace.com - B - 24 - Female - Virginia Beach, Virginia - www.myspace.com/itsmissb


----------



## akathegnat (May 14, 2008)

MySpace.com - akaTheGnat - 31 - Female - Plantation, Florida - www.myspace.com/akathegnat

Even though it's in my sig. I'll post it here too. Feel free to add me. Just tell me your from MUT!


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 22, 2008)

Hey! I'm new and dont know anyone on here yet but here's my myspace, its definitely an addiction I'm on it all day while I'm at work.

MySpace.com - Chelsey ♥ - 21 - Female - Your mom's house, Colorado - www.myspace.com/effuahole


----------



## Geek (May 22, 2008)

Everyone add MakeupTalk : MySpace.com - makeuptalk.com - 31 - Female - California - www.myspace.com/makeuptalk


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

MySpace.com - Linda - 54 - Male - CHICAGO, ILLINOIS - www.myspace.com/linda_marie_from_chicago


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2008)

I am MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/100065151


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/142178198


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

My myspace is MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/208484551


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 13, 2008)

MySpace.com - Laura Faye! - 16 - Female - UK - www.myspace.com/laurafayeee


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2008)

I removed my link and all that jazz. If I deleted anyone from here or not accept you, no offense. I need a tiny bit of privacy. Its limited to close friends/family.


----------



## mandi615 (Jul 16, 2008)

Miiiine --&gt; myspace.com/mandi615


----------



## CinnamonKitten (Jul 18, 2008)

I just craeted my MySpace profile and will go back and add everyone, but would love it if you added me too!

myspace.com/cinnamonkittenblog


----------



## TankGirl4 (Jul 19, 2008)

myspace.com/dancemonkeyboy

? haha


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is, MySpace.com - Relax, Rejuvenate, Renew - 23 - Female - RALEIGH, North Carolina - www.myspace.com/spagirlbc


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, I'm bummed, because I can't post my Myspace link. I stupidly put my last name in it.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

Make a new myspace account.


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't posted in so long, and when I did I think I only posted once. -Sigh-

Sorry guys, I'm Christie 

My myspace link is

MySpace.com - Christie - Ya Girl Prose - Gold Coast, AU - Hip Hop / Progressive / Latin - www.myspace.com/polynesianprose

Was a band page but have recently deleted music :-(


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 27, 2008)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/394414385


----------



## gs. (Aug 29, 2008)

MySpace.com - simas. - 16 - Female - CA - www.myspace.com/uumpalumpa







dont be afraid to add me anyone


----------



## StaceyKath (Sep 13, 2008)

So I'm new here and limited it my posting abilities so I was looking for threads where I could contribute. This is one of them. I don't expect a flood of friend requests none of you know me. So for future reference, LOL. myspace.com/staceykath

-Stacey


----------



## cheller (Sep 13, 2008)

myspace.com/cheller_chambers


----------



## Jimmy_nv (Sep 13, 2008)

i sent u arequest and still awaiting for approved


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 14, 2008)

If you have, I'm so sorry if I didn't add you! I was looking at some of my profile viewers and realized some of their names seemed familiar, then realizing that some of the people tried adding me on MySpace.

I usually don't add people unless they leave me a note or message on myspace letting me know where they saw me from/how they know me. So if you wanna try again, go for it this time I promise I will add you.

Again, apologies








Ruby


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm in the process of adding mut and as many people as I can right now.

If anyone wants to add me it's MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/345343518


----------



## Stylish Daisy (Oct 3, 2008)

MySpace.com - StylishDaisy - 22 - Female - - www.myspace.com/stylishdaisy


----------



## Makeupobsession (Oct 9, 2008)

any makeup artists or inspiring makeup artist culd add me.. MySpace


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 20, 2008)

Feel free to add me as a friend MySpace.com - Meghan - 25 - Female - LEXINGTON, Kentucky - www.myspace.com/meghanclaire


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 25, 2008)

My MySpace is MySpace.com - Lori - 46 - Male - Masontown, Pennsylvania - www.myspace.com/lori_tgirl

Add me anytime!


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine is MySpace.com - Kelli - 32 - Female - TAMPA, Florida - www.myspace.com/blondespagirl


----------



## Tyari (Oct 25, 2008)

myspace.com/tyarishanese


----------



## aviva123 (Nov 3, 2008)

myspace.com/aviva

feel free to add me


----------



## hs769 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am always looking for new friends. I might change the page but for now its.

MySpace.com - Heath - 39 - Male - OSCEOLA, INDIANA - www.myspace.com/darkchylde_comics


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 3, 2008)

Feel free to add me!

myspace.com/14666599

Jenna


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 10, 2008)

I have had one person add me on MySpace. Please add me and let me know what you think of my pics! I think all of you that I've talked to on here are such a great group of people! You all are so friendly...I sure wish you all lived near me so we could all be friends!

Love to all MUT People!!


----------



## deunannoi (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh interest


----------



## RezOluTion (Nov 23, 2008)

Heyyy my myspace is myspace.com/prgypsy143 :0)


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

I know that many of you don't know me very well yet, but I'd love to get to know you! Here is the link to my myspace page

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/316182815


----------



## SunsetKiss (Dec 22, 2008)

MySpace.com - Sunset Kiss Makeup Artistry - 21 - Female - SAN PEDRO, California - www.myspace.com/sunsetkissmakeup


----------



## MsSheba (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a My Space page, I was able to find somone that I went to high school with. I don't log on everyday the way my kids do. It is handy for keeping in touch.

MySpace.com - Sherri Lynne - 49 - Female - PLANO, Texas - www.myspace.com/sgeyen

The 99 cent Store Queen


----------



## cocoapinay48 (Dec 28, 2008)

MySpace.com - Toni - 25 - Female - Atlanta, Georgia - www.myspace.com/diamondactress

This is my professional Myspace. Oh and I did my own makeup in most of my photoshoots!


----------



## Mami_cita (Jan 10, 2009)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/94247340

Sure. You can all add me.


----------



## RockerChick (Mar 5, 2009)

myspace.com/xxiluv2partayxx


----------



## segachaos (Mar 10, 2009)

myspace.com/apkrs


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2009)

Mine is: www.mypace.com/johnniegurule

Feel free to add me!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Mar 16, 2009)

why i can not get a new account on myspace.


----------



## xtina.nicole (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone else have this? (myspace.com) it's so popular, i've heard, then i went on and search random people i knew some point in my life and bam, everybody and their mother is a member. i love it because i've come in contact with people i haven't talked to since i moved.
if you have it, leave your link (i guess) so i could add you!





Yeah I love myspace, my link is myspace.com/diamondprincessatx there you will be able to see my online portfolio. What I have of it so far. I am doing more work for it next month. Very excited about that. Check me out and send me a request!


----------



## Asocialisten (May 5, 2009)

Kerstin Kocksucker | MySpace.com

Add me. You know you want to.


----------



## sassy_chic (Jun 5, 2009)

myspace is BORING


----------



## dolsgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't got enough posts to leave the actual link but after all the regular stuff just add negalsocal


----------



## Alison09 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol! Im so out of the loop!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine is Invalid Friend ID


----------



## Kokokins (Oct 20, 2009)

myspace.com/o_cocoa_o

I need to fix my layout though. Dx;


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 21, 2009)

hmc_makeup | MySpace


----------



## SCouture (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you tried facebook? scentcouture.yolasite.com

its an ok site


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Myspace is cool. It seems to be mostly men stalkers looking for hot blondes





Facebook seems more geared towards teens, it seems to be a little more protected.

I work from home so I have both, but be careful not to accept requests from strangers. There's another problem with both. Do not post pics that you don't want anyone to steal. People are creating fake profiles &amp; using other peoples pictures. I keep my profiles private just to be on the safe side. Mine is myspace/kristyflukinger


----------



## kayacamilla (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi there,

It's great that you're looking for a Myspace friends, add me up at:

Please add me up at kayacamillagmailcom

Just new to Myspace, and still trying to explore on that website, but I can feel that this website is great and has so many games to enjoy with





Hope to be your friend on myspace soon


----------



## kathleenwitit (Jan 5, 2010)

i dont really go on myspace anymore but here it is :]

myspace.com/kathleeenwitit


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 17, 2010)

I am totally go to try it. beautyandkarma.com


----------



## AgnethaS (May 9, 2010)

Had it, erased it, moved to facebook and then erased it as well.

I liked putting songs on profile


----------



## minisophy (May 20, 2010)

Let me know yours, I'll add you back.

I need more females friends

I have no space account


----------



## makeup reviews (Jun 11, 2010)

i dont really mess with myspace, am a facebook fan


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's mine anyone wants to add me: {A


----------



## l0vely (Jun 28, 2010)

I must be the only person with no myspace, facebook, and twitter.


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] =) if anyones interested in adding me =)


----------



## sashabekket (Aug 13, 2010)

myspace has a great and diverse collection of videos and songs. It is very convenient that you can find everything in one place


----------

